# Quickbooks Inventory / selling



## rickucme (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

I am new to the site and would like to see if anyone has a base template for Quickbooks to get started with inventory and quoting for embellishing tshirts. Anything would be helpful. Thank you.


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Rick,:welcome: Take a look at t- shirt quoter, it might be what you need and I think they have a trial version, John

ReSource T-Quoter - The Best Selling Shop Management Software.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Uncle John said:


> Rick,:welcome: Take a look at t- shirt quoter, it might be what you need and I think they have a trial version, John
> 
> ReSource T-Quoter - The Best Selling Shop Management Software.


Wow!
I thought buying Quickbooks was too much. Guess I will have to wait until the business is profitable before I step up for that.


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

LOL, I know what you mean but it works with a lot of accounting programs and you can do much of the things you need to do in shop. Watch there video. Best of Luck, John


----------

